# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Trigo y algo más en Barañain, Navarra.

## Luján

Estos días que estuvimos por tierras norteñas pudimos ver un campo de trigo cercano a donde nos quedábamos y al río Elorz, en el municipio de Barañain.

Aquí os dejo algunas fotos del trigo y de un arbusto que no sé identificar.

----------

